

37signals Losing Lustre? Why I Miss The Adoring Fans (simpler is better?!) - nickb
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2161/37signals-Losing-Lustre-Why-I-Miss-The-Adoring-Fans.aspx

======
pg
YC tried highrise. It is not good. I actually went to the trouble of telling
Fried what seemed broken about it, and got back a reply saying everybody else
loved it, so I must be wrong.

~~~
run4yourlives
What didn't you like about it? I checked out highrise and figured that I
wasn't their target market... I just couldn't figure out what to do with it.

~~~
pg
I can't remember very precisely. One problem was that we couldn't create a
contact without a first name. Another was that it took so many keystrokes to
add a new contact. I think another was that you could only see a few per page.

~~~
run4yourlives
Thanks for the response.

------
ragaskar
my current company still finds basecamp a valuable tool, but that's because
we're not large enough to have someone doing fulltime project management. Of
course, we don't need anything beyond a glorified to-do list -- which is good,
because that's pretty much basecamp's core competency.

------
brianmckenzie
I'm still using Basecamp for some stuff, it's pretty good for distributed
teams. I tried Backpack, though, and it has seemed to actually make my life
more difficult.

------
r7000
You can't be the flavour-of-the-month every month. The article seems a bit
like hastily written link spam.

~~~
run4yourlives
What is it with the link spam accusations every time somebody shares an
opinion?

Isn't "link spam" what the blogosphere is all about? The guy's sharing an
opinion, and being familiar with this blog, and educated one at that.

Enough with this ridiculous accusation already.

~~~
r7000
Fair enough. Perhaps my first sentence would have been better on its own.

I don't think it is unreasonable to note a disconnect between the article's
title and the content. I guess I was hoping for something more substantial.
Maybe, an educated opinion on highrise vs. earlier products.

Saying something is getting less buzz/blog-hype over time could be said about
almost anything.

~~~
run4yourlives
Good point, but it's still an interesting observation. 37signals was
everywhere in 2006, and now, not so much.

I'm not sure how that translates to anything meaningful, or whether it's just
that their message has been received by the audience already.

Personally, I think they have reached a work threshold for their team. They
haven't expanded all that much from the original core group, (not that they
want to) but they've increased the products they service. There are only so
many hours in a day.

I'm actually interested in seeing what happens to them in terms of their "keep
it small" mantra and the obvious desire - and need, considering their
marketing prowess - to introduce new products.

~~~
r7000
Now _that_ has the making of an interesting blog post!

Seriously though, you are touching some key points here.

